# Signal dropouts with Genie? HDCP blackouts?



## ejkrew44 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have had the Genie Whole Home System for a little over a month without any problems.
Today I have been experiencing signal dropouts that mimic HDMI-HDCP blackouts
The DirecTV system is the Genie + 2 Clients.
My system is connected through a Denon AVR-4308 A/V receiver via HDMI and HDMI Monitor out to a Panasonic TH-65PZ850U plasma.
Has anyone experienced this problem?
If so, any remedies?
Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried bypassing your AVR? replacing HDMI cable?


----------



## ejkrew44 (Apr 19, 2013)

First changed Hdmi inputs to the AVR to test same result - dropouts, next step
will direct connect Genie to panel but I'll change the HDMI cable to the AVR first.

Puzzling that it didn't happen for a month.
Im hoping its not the Denon receiver
Thank you for the input!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by signal dropouts? You lose Internet connectivity? Audio/visual? Whole home?

I have been experiencing complete loss of audio/visual on my HR44. The panel lights are all still on, info brings up the appropriate information, Guide brings up the guide, etc. But there is no programming on the screen. If there is a recording in progress at this moment, it stops right at that point and leaves a partial recording. This blackout occurs for about 30-60 seconds.

I have a service call as it appears this might be an LNB or coax issues.


----------



## ejkrew44 (Apr 19, 2013)

Supramom
nothing to do with the internet connect......HR44 reception via HDMI to AVR to Plasma TV.
These blackouts are like you described, loss of video and audio, black screen but interval different in 2 to 4 secs black - picture and sound returns - 12 sec, blackout again.Repeat cycle
I haven't direct connected the panel to the Genie yet or changed the HDMI cable.
The complete loss seems to be an HDCP 'handshake' failure just my guess but I've seen it before and it appears to be the visual I'm seeing .


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Supramom
nothing to do with the internet connect......HR44 reception via HDMI to AVR to Plasma TV.
These blackouts are like you described, loss of video and audio, black screen but interval different in 2 to 4 secs black - picture and sound returns - 12 sec, blackout again.Repeat cycle
I haven't direct connected the panel to the Genie yet or changed the HDMI cable.
The complete loss seems to be an HDCP 'handshake' failure just my guess but I've seen it before and it appears to be the visual I'm seeing .


Have you had recordings stopped during these blackouts? Is it possible your issue is a coax or LNB like mine?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ejkrew44 (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't checked to determine if recordings are interrupted, will check, good point to attempt to nail this down!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> What exactly do you mean by signal dropouts? You lose Internet connectivity? Audio/visual? Whole home?
> 
> I have been experiencing complete loss of audio/visual on my HR44. The panel lights are all still on, info brings up the appropriate information, Guide brings up the guide, etc. But there is no programming on the screen. If there is a recording in progress at this moment, it stops right at that point and leaves a partial recording. This blackout occurs for about 30-60 seconds.
> 
> I have a service call as it appears this might be an LNB or coax issues.


We saw the same thing on our HR34 with one mini-client. Turned out to be the client doing something nasty on the coax. The problem was resolved by unplugging the client for 30 seconds (RBR was not enough), resetting the HR34, and then reconnecting the client to the HR34. Prior to resetting the client we could see signal fluctuations on the SWM signal display (which initially made me think it was our SWM16) but there was absolutely no problem with the HR24 on the same SWM leg.


----------



## ejkrew44 (Apr 19, 2013)

Diana that seems to make sense!
It occurred most frequently when the bedroom client was in use.
Could you elaborate on 'resetting' the Genie?
Thanks!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The sequence that finally worked for me....

1) unplug the client from AC.
2) Do a soft reset of the Genie server (menu/settings/reset/restart)
3) after the Genie Server is up and running, plug in the client

The client should reconnect automatically. That cleared up the problem for us. I had done red button resets of the client but that did not resolve the problem. This was my last ditch attempt before changing out the SWM16 (I have a spare on hand).


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Diana, were you seeing the symptoms on the client, server or both? And was client in use when it happened on server?

My clients were never in use when my server had blackouts. If yours was similar, I will have to try your solution.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

In my case, the clients started acting VERY sluggish (even pressing pause would take 2 minutes to register). I then went to the Genie itself and saw the "no AV" issue. I tried both turning the client off and doing an RBR but neither resolved the problem. I spent a couple of hours thinking it was cabling or the SWM16. I finally discovered the problem when I disconnected the coax from the client, as part of my usual approach to troubleshooting which is "simplify" everything first. As soon as I did so, the Genie started behaving normally. Reconnecting the coax to the client resulted in the no AV issue returning. Only the long power cycle on the client cleared up the problem. This was 4 weeks and the issue has not returned.

I actually reset everything on the SWM leg (the Genie and the HR24) just to make sure they all got clean SWM channel connections, although the 24 never exhibited a problem.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've done the power down of everything including the PI as well. I have swappped receivers to see if the issue follows. It hasn't yet, but its only been 3 days. But the 771 error on tsp2 of 103cb is on 2 different receivers. Thus the conlcusion of coax or LNB.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

